# Is this truly a Peterson K&P pipe???



## nh10ring (Aug 25, 2008)

Can someone tell me if this pipe (pictured) is 100% Peterson K&P Pre-republic??? The bowl says "Shamrock" on it, but the "S" on the stem throws me for a loop. I have only known of Peterson to stamp their stems with a "P." What do you think????


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not an expert, but I do know Peterson has used other stem stamps. For instance, when Killarney was more of a separate line than a strictly Peterson model there was a K on the stem.


----------



## nh10ring (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks ChronoB. I just found this information on another site. It explains the "S" on the stem...

Shamrock seconds had a capital "S" on the mouthpiece instead of the usual "P, also were stamped "Shamrock / A Peterson product" on the stem. 
It is not a hallmark, but a company logo, symbols are typical irish: shamrock, a wulfhound (watchdog for sheep flock) and a watchtower. No lion, no sphinx, no rocket ;-) 
So this is a System standard 313. 
Shamrocks with an "S" on the stem usually have many fills, hence 2nds.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Well the Shamrocks I have seen have not been like that but it was a very long running line of pipes with variations so it may well be.

Do you have any additional info on the stampings? Does it just say Shamrock as I see in the picture, or does it have any Peterson or country of manufacture stamps on the other side (Made in Ireland/Eire/Republic of Ireland, etc.). That would also determine if it is a pre-republic.

I have also asked someone who would know for certain if anyone does.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am a noob when it comes to pipes but that is a sweet looking pipe enjoy bro!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Just heard back and yep definitely a Pete.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I dunno about its pedigree, but if that's how you received it, and it is indeed a pre-republic pete, it is one fine example and should smoke amazingly well with that much curing time on it, and in that condition! WOW!


----------

